# لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر



## jesus_son012 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين

 وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهَا حَتَّى وَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ. وَدَعَا اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ.(متى25:1)
قام بعض المشككين بالاستعانة بهذة الآية للطعن فى بتولية العذراء مستندين الى كلمة 


حتى 

يقول القمص ميخائيل مينا فى كتابه علم اللاهوت المجلد الرابع





upload









> تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب
> "لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر،
> 
> ودعا اسمه يسوع" [25].
> ...





> تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكرى
> آية (25): "ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت أبنها البكر. ودعا اسمه يسوع."
> 
> لم يعرفها حتى= من يريد إنكار دوام بتولية العذراء يستخدم هذه الآية ويقول أن حتى تشير أنه عرفها بعد أن ولدت المسيح. والرد على هذا بسيط:
> ...




يتبع
صلوا لأجلى


----------



## jesus_son012 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بالنسبة للبكر




فَتَقُولُ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: اسْرَائِيلُ ابْنِي الْبِكْرُ.(خر22:4)



> فى تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب
> 
> أما من جهة تعبير: "البكر" فلا يعني أن السيّد المسيح له إخوة أصغر منه من مريم وأنه هو بكرها. فإن كل فاتح رحم يُحسب بكرًا حتى ولو لم يكن بعده إخوة أصغر منه. يقول القدّيس جيروم في ردّه على هلفيديوس: [كل ابن وحيد هو بكر، ولكن ليس كل بكر هو ابن وحيد. فإن تعبير "بكر" لا يُشير إلى شخص له إخوة أصغر منه، وإنما يُشير إلى من يسبقه أخ أكبر منه يقول الرب لهرون: "كل فاتح رحم من كل جسد يقدّمونه إلى الرب: من الناس والبهائم يكون لك. ولكن بكر الإنسان ينبغي لك أن تقبل فداءه. وبكر البهائم النجسة تقبل فداءه" (عد 18: 15). قول الرب هنا يّعرف البكر على كل فاتح رحم.]





> تفسير انطونيوس فكرى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jesus_son012 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

نبوة حزقيال عن بتولية العذراء للابد


----------



## jesus_son012 (6 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## jesus_son012 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

لماذا تزوجت مريم من يوسف النجار اذن؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## jesus_son012 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه الصورة منقولة من استاذى ابوستل


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ممتاز جيسس سن


----------



## jesus_son012 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مرسى لتشجيعك استاذى مولكا مولكان


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا يبارك  ربنا يبارك ويكثر من امثالكم  اصحاب المعلومات القيمة التي لاتقدر بكنوز الدنيا كل يوم اشكر ربنا على انضمامي لهذا المنهل المبارك الذي يروي النفوس االعطشانة لكلمة الرب (منتدانا الجميل) *


----------



## jesus_son012 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *ربنا يبارك  ربنا يبارك ويكثر من امثالكم  اصحاب المعلومات القيمة التي لاتقدر بكنوز الدنيا كل يوم اشكر ربنا على انضمامي لهذا المنهل المبارك الذي يروي النفوس االعطشانة لكلمة الرب (منتدانا الجميل) *



مرسى لتشجيعك اخى منتهى البشارة
الرب يباركك


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*وهناك معلومة سمعتها من الاب الروحي لكنيستنا لها علاقة بهذا الموضوع يقول: عندما نقرا في انجيل لوقا(وكان في اورشليم رجل صالح تقي اسمه سمعان ينتظر الخلاص لاسرائيل والروح القدس كان عليه وكان الروح القدس اوحى اليه انه لايذوق الموت قبل ان يرى مسيح الرب)لو26:2 والسبب انه لايرى الموت الا بعد ان يرى مسيح الرب هو انه سمعان كان واحد من السبعين رجل الذين يدونون الكتاب المقدس وكان سمعان يكتب  سفر النبي اشعيا وعندما يصل الى عبارة( ها انا العذراء مريم تحبل وتلد *)*كان يكتب كلمة (الفتاة )بديل كلمة(العذراء) وكان ياتي في اليوم الثاني ليكمل يرى كلمة( العذراء) بمكان (الفتاة) لانه كان يقول كيف يمكن ان العذراء تحبل وتلد  وكان عمره انذاك 100 سنة فلهذا اوحى اليه الروح القدس انه لايذوق الموت قبل ان يرى المسيح فلهذا نراه في اليوم الثامن من ولادة يسوع المسيح يوحى له الروح القدس ان يذهب الى الهيكل ويحمل الطفل يسوع المسيح ويقول (يارب تممت الان وعدك لي فاطلق عبدك بسلام )لو29:2وكان عمر سمعان الشيخ اصبح 250 سنة*


----------



## jesus_son012 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *وهناك معلومة سمعتها من الاب الروحي لكنيستنا لها علاقة بهذا الموضوع يقول: عندما نقرا في انجيل لوقا(وكان في اورشليم رجل صالح تقي اسمه سمعان ينتظر الخلاص لاسرائيل والروح القدس كان عليه وكان الروح القدس اوحى اليه انه لايذوق الموت قبل ان يرى مسيح الرب)لو26:2 والسبب انه لايرى الموت الا بعد ان يرى مسيح الرب هو انه سمعان كان واحد من السبعين رجل الذين يدونون الكتاب المقدس وكان سمعان يكتب  سفر النبي اشعيا وعندما يصل الى عبارة( ها انا العذراء مريم تحبل وتلد *)*كان يكتب كلمة (الفتاة )بديل كلمة(العذراء) وكان ياتي في اليوم الثاني ليكمل يرى كلمة( العذراء) بمكان (الفتاة) لانه كان يقول كيف يمكن ان العذراء تحبل وتلد  وكان عمره انذاك 100 سنة فلهذا اوحى اليه الروح القدس انه لايذوق الموت قبل ان يرى المسيح فلهذا نراه في اليوم الثامن من ولادة يسوع المسيح يوحى له الروح القدس ان يذهب الى الهيكل ويحمل الطفل يسوع المسيح ويقول (يارب تممت الان وعدك لي فاطلق عبدك بسلام )لو29:2وكان عمر سمعان الشيخ اصبح 250 سنة*



سمعتها دى برده لكن المشكلة فى الناس اللى مش عايزة تصدق
الرب يباركك


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (7 أكتوبر 2011)

jesus_son012 قال:


> مرسى لتشجيعك اخى منتهى البشارة
> الرب يباركك


  اخت منتهى وليس اخ   عذرا فقط للتوضيح


----------



## jesus_son012 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> اخت منتهى وليس اخ   عذرا فقط للتوضيح


عولم وجارى اخذ الحذر المرات القادمة 
والرب يباركك اختى


----------

